# The Straight Left and How to cultivate it by "Peerless" Jim Driscoll



## lklawson (Oct 22, 2010)

I am pleased to announce that I have republished Jim Driscoll's "The Straight Left and How to cultivate it"

As always, the PDF download is free of charge.

Special thanks to life-long collector and Martial Artist, Professor Bruno Cruicchi for making the original available to me for this project.

The Straight Left and How to cultivate it by Jim Driscoll at Lulu

Blurb:





> One of the most popular boxers of the early 20th Century, "Peerless" Jim  Driscoll wrote multiple books instructing in the sweet science.
> 
> With a computed lifetime record of 63-4-6, 39 KO, physical trainer for  the British Army in WWI, and internationally regarded for his technical  skill, the Featherweight boxer had more than enough experience and  skills to write this, somewhat short, book on the Straight Left.
> 
> ...



Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks again for making these old texts available and not charging an arm and leg.

I have seen some sell some of these old books that are free domain for $30 or more dollars.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 22, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> Thanks again for making these old texts available and not charging an arm and leg.
> 
> I have seen some sell some of these old books that are free domain for $30 or more dollars.


Those ebay sellers trying to sell PDF downloads?  There's one in particular that keeps trying to sell the PDFs I put up for free, in violation of the license on the PDF.  He strips out the license and foreword and then tries to sell them for whatever he can.  I've had ebay kills his auctions several times, but he just relists.  It's maddening.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## J Ellis (Oct 22, 2010)

I also appreciate your work in preserving and distributing these resources. Thank you, sir, for what you do.

Joel Ellis


----------



## Virtual Jim (May 2, 2011)

Hi Kirk.  I registered with this forum to let you know I appreciate your efforts.  Thanks so much!


----------



## lklawson (May 2, 2011)

Virtual Jim said:


> Hi Kirk.  I registered with this forum to let you know I appreciate your efforts.  Thanks so much!


My pleasure.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

